# What's your hobby?



## bantor (Feb 14, 2006)

I am sitting here, rather bored, trying to figure out what to do. I am a compulsive hobbiest you see, I have this thing where I have to take up a new hobby every so often or else I simply go insane. This far I have done:

Photography (still going strong)
Guitar (still going strong with that to)
Painting
Drawing
Sculpting (clay)
Claymation / Stop motion animation
Models
Everything and anything to do with coputers.
Movie making
Writting
Reading
Sword/knife/weapon making
leather work
Armour making (chainmail, and a bit of plate armour)
Exersice (didn't like that one to much)
and a number of others which I know exist but seem to have forgotten.

What I am getting at here is: what do you do for a hobby?


----------



## markc (Feb 14, 2006)

Though I can't play anymore, I used to love disc golf.


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 14, 2006)

Sal****er Husbandry (reef keeping, have 100g,75g,30g & 10g)
Playing the saxophone
Free weights/exercise
Photography
Hiking/camping
Volunteer/service
Sketching


----------



## Oldfireguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Photography, 
video, 
collecting, restoring, and shooting military rifles of WW2, 
travel, 
collecting military helmets, webgear, and uniforms,
volunteer work,
old photos.


----------



## Reefbabe (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooooh, shooting military rifles of WWII....now that's cool! Got any pics of 'em?


----------



## craig (Feb 15, 2006)

Skiing, mountain biking. Any activity that ends in "ing" and makes me exhausted.


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2006)

Golf consumes a fair amount of time when the weather's good. I also like dinghy sailing, but it's a bit cold at the mo...

Rob


----------



## Arch (Feb 15, 2006)

i used to have hobby's now all i know is the TPF. I have been converted, i do not use my spare time for anything else...... Its a new religion......cant stop typing...........somebody help me!................lol


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 15, 2006)

photography
film (editing, directing)
TPF
electronics
english


----------



## bantor (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah, how could I have forgotten the outdoors stuff!
To add to my list I have
Climbing (mountain)
Hiking
Mountain Biking


----------



## doenoe (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography
Playing Guitar (playing is a big word though)
Working with my reptiles (2 bearded dragons and a ball python)
Capoeira (brazilian fightsport)
Messing about on my pc
Xbox


----------



## Darfion (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography (obviously)
Playing cricket
Watching footie (soccer, for our American friends)
Playing guitar (badly)
Painting (watercolours) or (watercolors, for our American friends)


----------



## Fate (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography
Downhill and freeride mountain biking
Snowboarding 
Playing guitar.....although ive converted to bass now lol
Singing (yeah im that cool)
Filming skits with my friends (jackass style stuff)
Playing computer and x-box


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 15, 2006)

oh.. I forgot... 
snowboarding
swimming
hiking
volleyball


----------



## kelox (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography
GOLF!!!!!!!
Shooting competitivly and recreationally(sp)
Computers
Reading


----------



## jocose (Feb 15, 2006)

bantor said:
			
		

> I am sitting here, rather bored, trying to figure out what to do. I am a compulsive hobbiest you see, I have this thing where I have to take up a new hobby every so often or else I simply go insane. This far I have done:
> 
> *Writting*
> 
> What I am getting at here is: what do you do for a hobby?


 
I think you need to stick with that one a little longer :lmao: 

Photography
wood ship models (building--although I haven't had a place to do this in over 3 years)
reading
writing
english grammar (I've been interested in it, but just came to accept/realize it was a hobby)
watching movies (does that count?)
computers
plotting (to rule the world)
daydreaming
theatre (I'm a theatre historian, so no, not acting)
research (my theatre topics)
complaining (according to the Girl and my mother)
I'm sure there are more, but can't think...


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 15, 2006)

Just photography for me, that and I play video games every once and awhile, and do school work.


----------



## Alison (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, I've just realized how completely boring I am :meh:

Photography and reading. That's about it!


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2006)

> Wow, I've just realized how completely boring I am :no smile:


Ditto. :meh: 

Photography (Part A)
Printmaking/alternative techniques (Part B)
Mountain biking
Hiking

.....yeah. That about covers it. So why do I still feel so rushed all the time?


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography seems to consume most of my resources, but i also enjoy outdoors stuff (i.e campin', hikin', jeepin', huntin', fishin', shootin', etc)

I also enjoy poker, shooting pool, paintball, movies, cooking, landscaping, and the occasional video/computer game. I use to play a lot of sports but gave most of that up when I hurt my back.


----------



## bace (Feb 15, 2006)

Internet Celebrity
Internet and MSN Mack Daddy
Photographer
Playa/pimp
I collect notches
I like computers.


----------



## duncanp (Feb 15, 2006)

ur MSN address?  lol


----------



## bace (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot Poker!!!

You guy play on any websites?


----------



## bace (Feb 15, 2006)

duncanp said:
			
		

> ur MSN address?  lol


 
Dude, you're a dude.


----------



## Rob (Feb 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I forgot Poker!!!
> 
> You guy play on any websites?



I can feel a TPF poker room coming along!!! I only play IRL though, like the feel of chips and cards in my hand. Might be a fun idea actually... possible photo theme and a casual no-stake game! 

Rob


----------



## &Denekamp (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography (why else would I be here?)
Drawing, Designing
Computer modeling, 3d model making
Kiting (Hell yeah)
Reading
Pool, Snooker
Poker, Blackjack (make that 'cardgames')
Music 
Movies
Anything English


Bring on that TPF poker room!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 15, 2006)

Photography
Writing (mostly poetry though I've got a couple of short stories on the go and I'm always working on the novel)
Reading (avid book reader, don't know how I'd survive without)
Movies and Music
Cycling (when the weather is good and my tyre's aren't flat)
Driving (I just jump in the car and go off for hours)
Singing (though probably not very well)


----------



## omeletteman (Feb 15, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I only play IRL though



Is that internet slang for "in real life." I think that just blew my mind.


----------



## doenoe (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought it was Ireland.......but yours makes more sense.


----------



## bace (Feb 15, 2006)

I usually throw some money online for poker every once in a while. I'm clearly not good enough as I eventually lose it all. But $50 will last me a good 2 months.


----------



## Corry (Feb 15, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Ditto. :meh:
> 
> Photography (Part A)
> Printmaking/alternative techniques (Part B)
> ...



Hey, I thought you were a wino, too! :mrgreen: 

Hmm...I'm pretty boring I guess.  Don't have a whole lot anymore besides photography.  I used to.  Hmmm...I guess reading.  I used to do a LOT of art, but not so much anymore.  I also used to write a lot, but not anymore.  Oh! I guess cooking is really becoming a hobby for me, too.


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2006)

> Hey, I thought you were a wino, too!


Nah. The wine hobby belongs more to my husband than to me.


----------



## mygrain (Feb 15, 2006)

I would say painting , drawing, photography, and all artsy things but that's more of a career than a hobby... and I've almost stopped all hobbies for the ultimate mega super duper amazing past time of them all... WORLD OF WARCRAFT!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Fate (Feb 15, 2006)

mygrain said:
			
		

> I would say painting , drawing, photography, and all artsy things but that's more of a career than a hobby... and I've almost stopped all hobbies for the ultimate mega super duper amazing past time of them all... WORLD OF WARCRAFT!!! :mrgreen:



If your talking about the online game then :thumbup: 

Such a kick ass game lol! Although i get bored at around lvl 38 and start a new character... i have like 16 :S


----------



## PetersCreek (Feb 15, 2006)

I too am one of those folks who likes exploring new hobbies.  I don't think I can remember all of them in just a few minutes but here's a start...

Former hobbies:

Astronomy
Bass fishing fool
Bicycling (even worked in a bike shop to pay for my habit)
Clown
Drawing
Electronics
Golf
Lapidary
Leatherworking
Magician
Model rocketry
Plastic models (mostly military aircraft and tall ships)
Oil painting
Radio control aircraft
Taxidermy
Woodworking

Current hobbies/vices/avocations:

Cigars
Computers
Fishkeeping (even worked in an aquarium shop to pay for my habit)
Flyfishing
Flytying
Home improvement
Photography & Photoshop
Shooting&#8212;Cowboy Action Shooting
Shooting&#8212;Handloading
Shooting&#8212;Recreational shooting (target/self-defense practice)
Wine tasting


----------



## bantor (Feb 15, 2006)

PetersCreek said:
			
		

> I too am one of those folks who likes exploring new hobbies. I don't think I can remember all of them in just a few minutes but here's a start...
> 
> Former hobbies:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that is quite a list!

This is great! reading all of these lists gives me plenty of fuel to keep me going!

I agree with mygrain, good old war craft.  They are all good...in fact all Blizzard games tend to be.


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 15, 2006)

i think i have done a little of just about everything posted, haha.

my number one hobby
minitruckin/automotive customizing

that led me to photography because i was takin so many pics at shows and stuff.

when i have the money:
golf
snowboarding
snowmobileing


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 15, 2006)

I cant seem to get the knack of one thing and be good at it, but..
 Photography (still trying)
 Golf (my boobs got in the way and I quit)
 Graphics, Web Design, and Animation (got tired of it)
 Sewing (was boring)
 Horses (had to sell them)
Chasing 4 boys around (Found something I am good at!)


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 15, 2006)

What are hobbies????

I have a High schooler........middle schooler....and a preschooler.....I barely have time to take pics let alone have a hobby! LOL

BUT
If I had a hobby...or WHEN I had a hobby....
reading
tennis
photography
playing piano (only a little though...self taught)
making home wreaths
gardening


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 15, 2006)

Besides photography...

woodworking
camping
fishing
bicycling
fitness & exercise
art - drawing, painting, drafting
anything marine or aquatic
& gambling...  I play online @ PokerStars and Ameristar Casino in Missouri and
                   of course, the lottery...  

Re the 1st two above, I am currently building a 1947 replica "woodie" teardrop camper trailer.  Plan on using it for photo trips and cheap vacations...


----------



## Dweller (Feb 15, 2006)

I tend to drift from one to another as time/money/situation permits.

Photography
Making noises with a guitar (not even going to try to call it playing)
Geocaching/hiking
PC/Xbox gaming 
painting miniature figurines - look forward to revisitng that when the 3 year old is old enough to know that when daddy has been working on a mini for 2 weeks that you leave it alone.

I have dabbled with writing and would ike to revisit that some day.


----------



## Traci (Feb 15, 2006)

Hobbies...
Collecting Mickey Mouse stuff and a little bit of Coca Cola stuff too.
Photography (still learning this one)
Scrapbooking ( for all of those pictures I like to take)
Softball (coed, slow-pitch)
Offroad riding (before I hurt my knee)
Sea Doo-ing (is that a word?)
Watching movies


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 15, 2006)

How dull I seem compared to the rest of you!

Currently
Photography (who knew?)
Skating (blades not boards)
Reading (I will admit. I do enjoy a good book)

Past
Swimming
Drawing (Doodling describes it much better. and even that would be a lenient way of describing it)
Trumpet
Snowboarding

I am rather unaccomplished


----------



## bantor (Feb 15, 2006)

You know, after reading the lists I have concluded that by some strange coincidence, just about everybody who has posted likes photography. Now is it just me or is that not weird?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 16, 2006)

Photography
Riding horses
Cooking and baking
Reading
Relaxing
Sleeping
Did I mention photography?


----------



## Fate (Feb 16, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Golf (my boobs got in the way and I quit)


 
lol that made me laugh      yeah, you can tell im 15 lol


----------



## nvr2low (Feb 16, 2006)

Fate said:
			
		

> lol that made me laugh  yeah, you can tell im 15 lol


 
its a common problem with female golfers though.  you need to learn a totaly different way two swing.  I used to play alot of golf, like 6 days a week through high school and into college.


----------



## bace (Feb 16, 2006)

Holy crap I suck at life.

The only thing I really like doing with my free time is Photography and my computer.

And watching movies...

Maybe when my libido slows down and I have some more extra cash I'll have a mind for something else.


----------



## airgunr (Feb 16, 2006)

Besides Photograhpy my main hobby is collecting antique pneumatic guns.  I have a range of them from about 1700 to the middle/late 1800's.  Walking cane guns, cased rifle/shotgun sets and some pistols.

Other hobbies include Shortwave/Scanner Radio, Astonomy, and Travel.


----------



## Alison (Feb 16, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Golf (my boobs got in the way and I quit)



 Aubrey wants to teach me how to play golf this summer. I'm thinking that perhaps it's not the best sport for a nursing mother :mrgreen:


----------



## hobbes28 (Feb 16, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Aubrey wants to teach me how to play golf this summer. I'm thinking that perhaps it's not the best sport for a nursing mother :mrgreen:




It would make for a more interesting game.... :lmao:


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 18, 2006)

Photography
OOTP (Baseball simulation game)
Computers (repair, network security, etc.)


----------



## panzershreck (Feb 18, 2006)

-photography
-video (quickly becoming a paid profession, but i still consider it a hobby)
-uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
-ehhhhhhhh
-???????

that's actually it, really, photography and video, i focus 99.999% of my free time studying those two and playing with them


----------



## slickhare (Feb 18, 2006)

-Photography is really big for me right now!
-I'm also a bassist
-I love writing improvised poetry.
-Airsoft is delightfully entertaining
-It sounds wierd but, magazines  i just love reading magazines...don't really know why


----------



## Corry (Feb 18, 2006)

Soul Rebel said:
			
		

> Photography
> *OOTP (Baseball simulation game)*
> Computers (repair, network security, etc.)


 
Mind explaining this one further? Sounds neat, and my boyfriend might like it.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 18, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Mind explaining this one further? Sounds neat, and my boyfriend might like it.



Its a text based baseball game that allows you to take over a team and act as the GM. You trade players, run the amateur draft, sign free agents, etc. If graphics are what you want then its not for you. 

The new version that should come out sometime in March sounds absolutely amazing. It allows you to create a main league, tons of minor league teams, and then leagues all over the world. Realistically I could have one major league, a full set of minor league teams for that league.....then a league in Mexico, Europe, Australia, etc. The best part is players can go between the leagues. 

Honestly, there are not words to describe my excitement for the new version.


http://www.ootpdevelopments.com/ootp/


----------



## nitefly (Feb 19, 2006)

Some cool hobbies! Mine aren't as cool unfortunately 


Guitars (playing and collecting - have been doing since I was 6)
Photography (as you probably know this is a new hobby on my list)
Sleeping
Computers
Website design & devlopment
Martial Arts
Sound engineering
Music Technology
Journalism


----------



## Soul Rebel (Feb 19, 2006)

nitefly said:
			
		

> Some cool hobbies! Mine aren't as cool unfortunately
> 
> 
> Guitars (playing and collecting - have been doing since I was 6)
> ...



I definately would trade you. Although, I am sure you werent including my hobbies in your list of COOL! :mrgreen: 

Ive always wanted to play the guitar, website design is interesting, and journalism is something I would love to do as a career. Ive also done a little martial arts and liked it. Oh, and I need more sleep. 

Hmmm, I should get started now. Its 3:10 and im exhausted. Oh, but ive got to play a few more games.....


----------



## Lensmeister (Feb 19, 2006)

Hobbies ....... 

Well of course there is Photography, and football, (Combining the two is great).

Something I have been doing for the past 15 years since my father was murdered is Genealogy (aka Family History).

TPF ... it seems I spenda lot of time here 

Compiling the official Club History for Whitby Town F.C.  - Even the Chairman of the club thinks I am the official Club historian !

Wow apart from the photography I am boring ......


----------



## niccig (Jun 11, 2006)

My hobbies:

Photography (just starting out with that one)
Scrapbooking (I ran out of photos to scrapbook, so I got into photography after thinking about it for years)
Exercising (well, sort of)
Cooking (to counteract the exercising )
Computers (though that's really more of a career than a hobby, and I no longer enjoy it, unless I'm posting on TPF!!!)

My husband wants to get me into WoW, but I'm resisting with all my strength!


----------



## Passion4Film (Jun 11, 2006)

I cross stitch, read, write, Sims... being online... maybe drawing in the future? I enjoy spending time with family and friends and nature. I love nature!


----------



## Corry (Jun 11, 2006)

My new hobby...

Thief: The Dark Project

I know, I know...video games aren't girly. Whatever.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 11, 2006)

Let's see... In no particular order:

-photography
-camera collecting (my biggest hobby)
-camera restorations/repair (lite)
-hiking
-rock climbing
-playing jazz, fiddling or Celtic fiddle
-chess
-reading
-being on TPF! :lmao:


----------



## ElectricHarmony (Jun 12, 2006)

Photography of course! 
sing
act
play guitar
pencil sketch
read
knit
cook
swim
nature walks


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 12, 2006)

Hobbies

Mountain Biking (Freeride)
Photography
Computers (hardware, gaming, etc...)
Car Mechanics

Vices

Beer
Cigarettes
Poker Machines (slot machines)
Excessive sleeping
Choclate


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jun 12, 2006)

WWII Aviation - http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org
Photography
Writing
Tuner Cars & 70's Heavy Metal Chevies
World Of Warcraft & gaming in general


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jun 12, 2006)

-pretty much anything outdoors (camp/hike/mtn. bike, etc...)that keeps me active
-bees
-chess
-soaking up information from people or books/magazines
-landscaping
-discovering new music 
-guitar
-travelling (up to Canada in a day)
-volunteering
-and blah blah blah (why does it feel like I'm writing a personal ad?  )

my vice:
those damn computer football/baseball/basketball games and this game called Far Cry that has sucked up waaaaay too much of my time.

We need a thread of vices....


----------



## treehuggerhikerboy (Jun 12, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> My new hobby...
> 
> Thief: The Dark Project
> 
> I know, I know...video games aren't girly. Whatever.



Playing those first person shooters with the lights out freaks me out sometimes.  Especially when you hear footsteps behind you, totally makes me jump.


----------



## SantosD50 (Jun 12, 2006)

Photography
Aggressive Skating (both board and blades)
Longboarding (skate)
Snowboarding
Design (Ads, logos, poster, so on...)
Printmaking
Clubbing (Dancing)
Futebol (soccer in portuguese)


----------



## JOAT (Jun 13, 2006)

Quite the talented folk around here and alot of musicians 

-Photography
-Video editing
-design, print, 3d (freelance not really a hobby as I get paid for this  )
-Card games, Poker, Euchre
-Music, guitar, keys, compilation
-Sports, hockey, basketball, football etc.

There are a few more but these are the ones I do most these days.


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 13, 2006)

Besides photography/TPF and in no particular order:

_past and current:
_ books, magazines
netflix
xbox
itunes
long drives
after effects
piano, conga, bongos
buying footwear 

_upcoming:
_flash
final cut pro


----------



## Andrea K (Jun 13, 2006)

now:

photography (though i haven't taken a shot in a month or so)
reading
napping
driving


----------



## nitefly (Jun 13, 2006)

The hobbies thread has been ressurected! I have some new hobbies now:

-Going to concerts
-History
-Walking

Not many but hey


----------



## joyride (Jun 13, 2006)

when im not in class or working with rich snobby people:

photo
adiophile sound equipment (home and automobile)
snowboarding (consumes all of my winter free time)
computer stuff (games, building ect.)
Industrial Design (sketching, modeling)
furniture design (my first loudspeaker design is in the works!)
watching movies (if you can count that)


----------



## Skylined (Jun 14, 2006)

Bagpipes - Great Highland Bagpipe (Scottish) & Shuttle Pipes (Breton)
Computers
Modding
Electronics
Car Mechanics (I'm actually a car mechanic, but not working as it right now)


----------



## magicmonkey (Jun 14, 2006)

hmm, I have so few:

Photography (spend the most time on this one) 
Fire poi (been going for a few years, not just part of the recent fad)
Computers (usually a need rather than a hobby though)

that's about it...


----------

